
Why aren't there electric airplanes yet? - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/why-arent-there-electric-airplanes-yet-103955
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
So basically... Batteries are heavy which leads to heat issues that are easier
addressed on the ground than in the air?

